# Privacy lattice Screen



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought I would share with you the privacy lattice screen I built in my backyard. It is made entirely out of Western Red Cedar. I purchased 2x6 cedar boards in 10' lengths to make the lattice. 

Using a jig I then ripped 1.5" wide strips 5/16" in thickness. I used Cedar 4" x 4" - 8' feet long for the base. The sides were made using 2x4 cedar.

Two full days and $265.00 will enable you to make your own.

I have attached the Google sketchup plan for you as well as a number of pictures showing you how I made the privacy lattice.

I have planted some honey suckle plants at the bottom in the centre of the lattice. Hopefully it will grow and attach itself to the lattice and attract the humming birds in to feed off the flowers.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Once the spacers were all cut I then laid the frame onto the ground. I first attached the outer edge piece to the upright 2x4 side pieces. Next I laid out all the lattice and used the spacers to make sure they were 1.5" apart. To center the lattice I just shuffled the entire section and measured to ensure the piece was centred. Using an air stapler 1/4" crown I attached the lattice to the edge pieces. 

The second layer of lattice was then applied on top perpendicular to the first layer creating the privacy screen. Again the spacers were used to ensure the second layer was evenly spaced 1.5" apart. 

Once the second layer was secured I attached the other edge pieces around the section to "sandwich" the lattice between the edge pieces. Using a 16 gauge 2" brad nails the remaining edge pieces were nailed to the 2x4 side pieces.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

One of the issues I had was tear out on the underside of the cedar 4x4 base after I drilled the mortise. On the first base I drilled the mortise first and then cut the curve.

The second base I cut was done in the reverse order; cut the curve first then drill the mortise. My rational to cut the curve first was to reduce the amount of material I had to drill through. While sound in principle it created an issue of tear out because now the base was not supported by anything underneath. In retrospect, I could have used the leftover cut out piece after the curve was cut. The other option was to pre-cut the mortise on the opposite side to reduce tear out. I chose the later option and decided to use a yellow Alpha knife and chisel to try and reduce the tear out.

The next few pictures will show the difference between the two methods I chose to use to drill the mortises. I think you will agree the last option turned out better.


----------



## Smokindog (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice Job Dan


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great job and an excellent project description.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You are keeping busy, Dan.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice! I need to replace the lattice on my deck rail. I think I'm just going to rip strips and fasten them vertically on the cross pieces.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Dan you have done that all so well so you can build some lattice for me. NGM


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Amazing, Dan!

Now to plant at the bottom some climbing Morning Glories, or Clematis, and you're in business lol


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I decided on Honeysuckle , I have a hummingbird feeder setup and thought they would help bring the hummingbirds


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh yeah... and Honeysuckle has a pleasant scent too. Can't wait to see it full of blooms


----------

